# Teeth cleaning, what do you think of this.



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I spoke with my vet yesterday when we got Gretels rabies shot and asked if he suggested a particular toothpaste because her tartar seems to be getting worse and her breath is god-awful, he said whatever I decide to go with, be sure it has peroxide in it. (I've been using the tropiclean foam, it's not cutting it)

I've been looking at dog toothpaste ingredients and, a lot of them actually don't have it in them at all. I did find a "homemade dog toothpaste" recipe that is somewhat "natural" i'm considering but her teeth are killing me.

If I get one with peroxide it seems that could make her sick? How often should I be assaulting her with it?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Prior to adding doggie toothpaste to my guy's toothbrushes, I now dip them in a 1/3 hydrogen peroxide (the OTC stuff in brown bottle at drug store), 2/3 water. This seems to be keeping their teeth even whiter than before. They don't seem to notice it, and it doesn't seem to have any adverse effects


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh cool, that makes me feel better.

I know as myself peroxide makes my teeth a bit sensitive but i'm glad to hear you aren't having problems with your crew.

What toothpaste do you use? And how often?

I had been using the foam everyday and it just wasn't doing much other than freshening her breath for a bit.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I brush their teeth every day before they go to bed...I use this toothpaste:

CET Pet Toothpaste for dogs & cats

They seem to like all the flavors. I like the Vanilla Mint the most. The Beef and Poultry don't really smell like much but they seem to be liked by the dogs. I don't do the Seafood one tho, disgusting!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow that's the highest rated toothpaste i've seen so far! Most everything else is in between.

I will definitely get some and make a habit, also - zero seafood in this house! Vanilla Mint it is!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Haha yeah, my dogs mouths can smell like seafood without any help...lmbo! What kind of toothbrush do you use for them?

I use Petzlife spray in the AM - its pretty cheap from Revival Animal Health. Others have bought it "cheaper" off Amazon and e-bay but I just don't trust those for that sort of product.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

PS "EPWINTER5" saves you $5 off $25.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't have a toothbrush yet, which do you suggest?

The foam didn't require a toothbrush so I had been squirting it in and rubbing it in with my fingers and Gretel tolerates it but Godric goes psycho, he'll just have to get used to it.

The vet recommended starting with the finger brush so I figured i'd go that route.

I also don't buy any chemicals from independent sellers off amazon/ebay etc. too much tampering to be had so i'll look into the other. 

My OH has a pretty hands off approach to doggy dental care but after I asked around for the cost of dentals around town he's a bit more supportive of me chasing the dogs around with toothpaste so tomorrow i'm taking myself to petco with his $$ on a little doggy spoiling adventure.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm really bummed I can't get this toothpaste without ordering it  I guess I should at least go get some more bullies and a toothbrush tomorrow.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Ah screw the finger brush. Buy a tooth brush and remember: you are the boss!

For Godric, you could probably use any medium bristled adult toothbrush. I am not sure how much Gretel weighs, but a kiddie one should work for her. 

Here's a video of how I do Trigger's...pardon the slurring, I'd had a drink or two. I always seem to think that's a good idea to take a video of what I do to the dogs.






I do this the same way w/ all my dogs. I just vary the size of the toothbrush. I have heard certain excuses that their dog's mouths are "too small" but I started on Bryco at 1 lb and TRUST ME, he was smaller than any of the adults on here lol 

He was a NIGHTMARE at first, biting, screaming, flipping out, scratching...I just pushed through his tantrums calmly and now he's the easiest to do. So don't give up if they don't like it right off. I do 15-20 seconds on each side and 10ish seconds on the front teeth, top and bottom.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Amandarose531 said:


> I'm really bummed I can't get this toothpaste without ordering it  I guess I should at least go get some more bullies and a toothbrush tomorrow.


I just ordered like 6 more things of it. Its cheaper than what any of the pet shops sell anyway. It's what most vets sell, and it's like $10 a tube there...what are they smoking!?


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Good deal, I weighed them both at the vet yesterday. Gretel is 6.1lb and G came in at 7.1 even though he is massive compared to her. I know a toothbrush'll fit in their chops, no doubt about it. 

I'll go ahead and order some of this paste and get them going on that. I'm actually a little excited, other than the part where Godric refuses to be on his back and has since he was a baby, it'll be a learning experience for us all how i'm going to get it in his mouth successfully!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

You can do it while he's sitting, too, I just make mine lay on their back, well, cuz...they will, I guess,  let us know how it goes!


----------



## Hopie'sMummy (Mar 20, 2011)

I am taking Hopie to get her teeth cleaned in April. Our specialist said she's going to need some scaling. He said her teeth aren't bad, just "medium" (she doesn't have bad breath or anything) and she's got some tartar on her back teeth. I've started brushing her teeth the last month or so. I tried to get her some greenies and she wouldn't have it!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh..I just ordered some toothpaste, and the mini brushes on there. Ivy and Fern have the smallest dang mouth, the mini brushes look like they are a nice size. Even the childrens toothbrushes are hard to fit in their mouths. Ivy has a FIT!! I have to wrap her up like a burrito in her blankie. Thanks for the discount code


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> Oh..I just ordered some toothpaste, and the mini brushes on there. Ivy and Fern have the smallest dang mouth, the mini brushes look like they are a nice size. Even the childrens toothbrushes are hard to fit in their mouths. Ivy has a FIT!! I have to wrap her up like a burrito in her blankie. Thanks for the discount code


CET Toothbrush Haven't ever tried the mini ones but those are the ones I use and I can fit them in Asia & Leah's mouths no problem so they might work for you too! Children's toothbrushes I've found have a lot of plastic on the head and are really bulky but these are more streamlined I think. Let us know what you think of the mini's!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Just did my doggy order day, got some more THK coming, bully sticks and vanilla mint CET :]

PETK93R takes 5% off your order under $50 from entirelypets, which isn't much, but it's better than nothing :]

I really should have just sucked it up and ordered multiple tubes, but I just got one to test out because Godric is so sensitive to any, and everything known to mankind, fingers crossed it doesn't make him barf.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Haha I totally understand sensitive pups!  For what its worth, even Bryco handles the toothpastes just fine. They changed the formula of the toothpaste I think tho, the most recent order I got the paste is more of a gel. It doesn't seem to be any less well liked by the crew tho, so hopefully its still as effective. 

There isn't any tarter, plaque or buildup on any of my guy's teeth, and they all have pink healthy gums w/ no irritation, so I definitely think daily brushing and Petzlife combined with Raw Meaty Bones does the trick! I am happy that it seems no dentals are in our future, for sure


----------

